# Mise à jour données Apple TV



## DrPiquouze (25 Décembre 2013)

Salut à tous,

Je découvre mon Apple TV et ça fonctionne bien. Je l'ouvre quelques jours plus tard après avoir ajouté des photos de la randonnée faite le matin dans iPhoto, et j'essaie de les visualiser dans le menu de l'ATV. Impossible de les voir apparaître les seules photos vues sont celles remontant à la connexion précédente.
Est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose à faire pour forcer la mise à jour des données ? Combien de temps après avoir entré des films, photos, etc sur le Mac, peut-on espérer les voir apparaître dans le menu de l'ATV ?

Cordialement


----------



## Eldoctor62 (26 Décembre 2013)

Cela peut prendre 24 h pour mon cas... Si tu veux le mettre a jour instantanément relance itunes


----------



## DrPiquouze (26 Décembre 2013)

Ok, merci, suffit de le savoir.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Décembre 2013)

Curieux, chez moi c'est quasi instantané.


----------

